

The hardship posting to end all hardship postings - Turukawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-29761017

======
junto
Sounds like the Stasi's equivalent of being sent to the mail room to steam
open letter for the rest of your working life. See "The Lives Of Others".

